# My personality type. Please help



## Tiasie (Sep 4, 2011)

Can I first just say that I have a real problem with the MBTI test? Yes, I think so. I don't know if this will help you in aiding me in my quest for knowledge, but when I was taking the test, I often thought to myself, "In what kind of situation are you referring to?". It's as if they provide you the question without the proper situational context to answer said question. Due to the fact that depending on the situation I would choose completely different answers. I found this increasingly irritating, and then at the end of the assessment, I was asked to choose between two types, as to which one I thought I was, but the definitions of each type were incredibly lacking in content. Which I also found frustrating. 

Now, over the years, I have been classified as many different types. Both introvert and extravert, both thinking and feeling, and both perceiving and judging. I do not know if that is due to a lack of me knowing myself or just because of the stage of life and personal development I was in. However, I have most defiantly been an INTP, but more recently I have been maturing. So, I do not know for certainty whether I am still of the same type or if my type has changed. However, I did not receive the INTP type as an option with this test. I did recieve an ENTJ and ISTJ as my primary options to choose from. Feel free to suggest whatever type you feel suits me best due to the answers given in this... type assessment? Yes. Thank you for all of your help and data. I greatly appreciate your thoughts and inputs.
With that, let us begin:

1) What aspect of your personality made you unsure of your type

For one, the question, now I'm paraphrasing here, but it was something along the lines of, "Do you see only the details or the big picture?" My problem with this was, I see the details, evaluate them, and then add them to the grand, big picture. I then see if by implementing these details I will obtain my goal in the big picture, and if not, I tweak and rework my method (unless I have to throw it out completely) until I am certain I can better serve the big picture and/or achieve my goal. 
Also, many descriptions seemed to fit me. I just couldn't decide if they better fit me as I am now, or who I was recently. I've changed a lot lately, you see. 

2) What do you yearn for in life? Why?

I yearn for superiority. I yearn to be the best in my field; to be the most intelligent, the most knowledgeable, and to be right in my assumptions. I have yet to accomplish the first two, but I must admit, not out of pride, but out of sheer mass amounts of experience that I am hardly ever wrong. In fact, I look forward to when I am wrong because I am so often proven right that, in some areas, it is disheartening. The area I speak of is the area of people. My personal relationships with others, who they are, but more so, their underlying intentions. You see, I observe others; their key phrases and behavioral patterns in order to organize and classify these little boxes, which when built upon each other, create a literal pyramid. When the pyramid is to the second or third row, I can then, usually, accurately formulate their past and certain aspects of their future. It is a tried and true method that I have developed over the years. I'm sure someone much wiser, someone who came before me, has created a name for it, and it's in a study of some kind. I cannot answer the question as to why, except maybe that I long for power and a position of authority. However, I find this reason to be very unnerving and quite frightening. I do not want to be driven by pride and lust for power of any kind. I seek to squash this as a key source of my new-found ambition and replace it with a purer one. 

3) Think about a time where you felt like you were at your finest. Tell us what made you feel that way.

I felt that I was at my finest when I was a young teenager, deep in contemplation and introspection. At the time, I was not aware that what I was doing was an actual psychological technique and/or area of study. Nevertheless, that was when I felt my best; when I could move beyond my carefully, and unconsciously, devised reasons for action, and into the harsher reality of self-discovery. It has been my experience that if human beings were to reflect upon themselves and their actions, they would find that they were not as kind or selfless as they like to believe. That many people, are in fact, simply self-centered, selfish creatures who mask their actions with pretty ideas of morality and kindness. Not that truly selfless people, or selfless acts of true kindness do not exist, just that they are much rarer than the average person would like to believe. 

4) What makes you feel inferior?

A woman, who I believe to be more outwardly beautiful than I am, makes me feel inferior.
Someone who has accomplished more in their life, but are the same age as I am, make me feel inferior.

5) What tends to weigh on your decisions? (Do you think about people, pro-cons, how you feel about it, etc.)

I base my decisions on what the past has taught me to be true. I use logical analysis about my situation and/or problem in order to come to the best solution. Then I think about how this solution will affect my loved ones, and if there is any way I can spare someone's feelings. If I must hurt someone with my decision, I think of who is stronger, more capable of taking the blow, and shield the weaker person from harm. Granted, that may delay me a bit in my plans, but I choose to take the route which will best serve everyone's needs. 

6) When working on a project what is normally your emphasis? Do you like to have control of the outcome?

When I am working alone or in a group? When working on a project I get started on it early, and try to work on it daily until it is finished. I also hate to be interrupted. This drives me crazy. When in a group, I am an organizer of people and tasks. I hold everyone and our finished product at a high level of perfection, unless I am let down by someone or something, and the product cannot reach my standards. Then, I re-evaulate and do the best I can to make sure it is still acceptable to others. However, it will never be acceptable to me. 

7) Describe us a time where you had a lot of fun. How is your memory of it? 

I typically have the most fun when I am surrounded by a few close friends and we are all having a conversation. 
I remember this one night when I was in College, three friends of mine and I were eating at a Dunkin Donuts; I had a croissant sandwich with ham, cheese, and this special mustard. I can't remember the name of it now. Anyway, one of my friends, she was so funny, I really think she should go to comedy clubs and grab a mic. I remember, we must have laughed for at least an hour or two, and I was really hitting it off with her. I think I had such a great time because I truly felt included. When we left, it was freezing outside. I had to walk all the way across campus to my dorm, and my best friend walked me almost all the way there. Her dorm was in the opposite direction. I had often done the same for her, so it wasn't odd, just very kind. That was a great night. 

8) When you want to learn something new, what feels more natural for you? (Are you more prone to be hands on, to theorize, to memorize, etc)

When I want to learn something new then I memorize. 

9) How organized do you to think of yourself as?

Pretty organized, I have folders for most of the apps on my IPhone. My room is neat and tidy. I have some paperwork that needs to be sorted through, but they're all in their own, appropriate folder. My shoes are organized, according to what I wear most frequently, and a wild card- that one is just for fun. I have towels in there that I need to put in the laundry hamper, but I think that's about it. Besides the bed needing to be made. My books are arranged by size and type on my bookshelf. All my odd little items are in their compartments. About six necklaces are laid out on the shelving... everything is pretty neat and tidy. 

10) How do you judge new ideas? You try to understand the principles behind it to see if they make sense or do you look for information that supports it?

I look for information that supports it, however, if the principles are wrong then I assume the ideas to be inaccurate and/or wrong. Always though, the first thing I do is see if there is evidence supporting it. Every new idea must pass both tests. 

11) You find harmony by making sure everyone is doing fine and belonging to a given group or by making sure that you follow what you believe and being yourself?

I find harmony in both. Firstly, there must be harmony with oneself, then you seek to create harmony within the group or between two people. Yourself and the other person, that is. However, there must be harmony in both areas for one to be truly satisfied. 

12) Are you the kind that thinks before speaking or do you speak before thinking? Do you prefer one-on-one communication or group discussions?

A little thought is given to even the most rapid of responses. Granted, enough thought might not be given to all responses, nevertheless, some is given to all. 

13) Do you jump into action right away or do you like to know where are you jumping before leaping? Does action speaks more than words?

I look before jumping. If you want to know how someone feels about you, they will show you in action; but if you want to be certain that their actions are honorable and pure, then you pay attention to their diction when they are around you. Really, you have to pay attention to both equally; one can lie with one's actions just as easily as with the words of their mouth, but eventually, somewhere and somehow, if they are lying then they will trip up. Even the best cons can only keep their act up for so long. If you pay enough attention, you will see when they slip up, and when they start back-tracking, well, that's when you know you've found the truth. Also, they'll try to backtrack and spin things on you, to make it look like you're to blame somehow. Or they get incredibly angry (when the question you're asking is not even that big of a deal), they turn defensive, and say things like, "I can't believe you'd think that of me!" and then they act disgusted with you. Yep. So, good luck with that. 

14) It's Saturday. You're at home, and your favorite show is about to start. Your friends call you for a night out. What will you do?

Ti-vo that show! Go out with your friends, life is short, enjoy their company. You can watch that show on another day. Particularly, a rainy one. 

15) How do you act when you're stressed out?

I am absolutely horrible. I have a short-fuse, I am angry, irritable, frustrated, and probably yelling at you every couple of hours or less. 

16) What makes you dislike the personalities of some people?

Its very hard to make me dislike you. Very hard. I know people who have stolen from me, and I still LIKE them as a person. I just know to keep a sharp eye on them and not leave anything lying around. I know people who lie to me and I still LIKE them, I just choose to take everything they say with a grain of salt, and also, search out others who know them to confirm information. 

17) Is there anything you really like talking about with other people?

Myself. Honestly. Also, I like learning about them. I like people to tell me about their pasts, and just to generally, open up with me about how they're feeling and whatnot. I enjoy getting to know others, and I seek to understand them to the best of my abilities. To understand and to be understood if of the utmost importance. 

18) What kind of things do pay the least attention to in your life

Household cleanliness. Vacuuming and dusting to be exact. 

19) How do your friends perceive you? What is wrong about their perception? ? What would your friends never say about your personality ?

I'm not quite sure. They say that I'm intelligent. They say I'm sweet. Some say that I'm lazy, which I have been in the past, but I'm in the process of changing that about myself. My friends would never say that I was incapable of accomplishing my goals. 

20) You got a whole day to do whatever you like. What kind of activities do you feel like doing? 

I would spend my morning in prayer, then eat breakfast, and watch TBN if anyone was preaching. Next I would shower, get dressed up, and probably go out shopping. I would spend the whole day shopping, and at night, I would spend time with my friends until I felt like going to sleep. 


Again, to whoever analyzes all of this, thank you very much. I really appreciate it. If you need me to answer any more questions in order for you to clarify some things then feel free to ask.


----------



## Volant (Oct 5, 2013)

When my psychology teacher gave us the MBTI test, she instructed us to not think about our responses, just to fly by the seats of our proverbial pants. Don't overanalyze the questions; just answer them quickly, the first thought that comes into your head. The more you analyze the questions and try to figure them out, the harder the test will feel and the more unpleasant it will be to take it, which will most likely affect your end score. 

Try taking this test, a very simple test, and seeing how you do by just your first thoughts (it's a scaled-down MBTI assessment): Personality test based on C. Jung and I. Briggs Myers type theory


----------



## TPlume (Aug 27, 2011)

Ok, for some reason, I felt a bit frightened reading through some of the stuff in there  Anyhow here's what I think, just consider it as a basic analysis of sorts, I'm still trying to understand the MBTI. 

So, first off, I think you're an I type since you seem to find it quite natural to introspect, look inside of you and contemplate. Then, I think you use Si a lot, cause you say *When I want to learn something new then I memorize.* and that you seem to have a very detailed order, very specific locations where you'd store stuff (no offense, but made me cringe... I'm only as organized as I need to be lol). You also seem to base your judgments on a lot of logic... hmm, this : *I look for information that supports it *I think is Te.

So, I think ISTJ sounds like a good fit for you  

P.S. I really hate the tests, man... tossing a coin to judge your type maybe better instead of those lame tests :/

edit1: I just noticed something, you said you like talking about someone's past... I'm curious as to why you like it. aaaannnd, from what I hear that in itself indicates Si (nostalgia and all that stuff)


----------



## ElectricHead (Jun 3, 2011)

I skimmed over your text and by looking at your face, you seem very ENTP to me, which along with ENFP are one of the most introspective of the extroverts. I'll have to come back and analyze further (and maybe even change my guess) when I have more time.


----------



## Tiasie (Sep 4, 2011)

Volant said:


> When my psychology teacher gave us the MBTI test, she instructed us to not think about our responses, just to fly by the seats of our proverbial pants. Don't overanalyze the questions; just answer them quickly, the first thought that comes into your head. The more you analyze the questions and try to figure them out, the harder the test will feel and the more unpleasant it will be to take it, which will most likely affect your end score.
> 
> Try taking this test, a very simple test, and seeing how you do by just your first thoughts (it's a scaled-down MBTI assessment): Personality test based on C. Jung and I. Briggs Myers type theory


Thank you.


----------



## Tiasie (Sep 4, 2011)

TPlume, 

I've taken a lot of tests today, and I've gotten ISTJ as my type. I'm still looking over information to be sure though. Thank you for your input.


----------



## Tiasie (Sep 4, 2011)

rejectedreality said:


> I skimmed over your text and by looking at your face, you seem very ENTP to me, which along with ENFP are one of the most introspective of the extroverts. I'll have to come back and analyze further (and maybe even change my guess) when I have more time.


Please do. Thank you for your help.


----------



## ENTrePreneur (Aug 7, 2013)

rejectedreality said:


> I skimmed over your text and by looking at your face, you seem very ENTP to me, which along with ENFP are one of the most introspective of the extroverts. I'll have to come back and analyze further (and maybe even change my guess) when I have more time.


Definitely not ENTP. We would never write a post like this. Too introverted. Even on the ENTP forum, the only people who ask for help for themselves are from other forums. ENTPs ask things like "what do you think about this?" not "help me, I don't know". Besids, we rarely admit to not knowing things (unless we're trying to flirt).


----------



## Tiasie (Sep 4, 2011)

rejectedreality said:


> I skimmed over your text and by looking at your face, you seem very ENTP to me, which along with ENFP are one of the most introspective of the extroverts. I'll have to come back and analyze further (and maybe even change my guess) when I have more time.


I dress according to the kinds of people I want to attract. I dress in order to make the impression that I want to make, not because I dress a certain way just because I like the style. I like many different fashion styles, but my appearance changes depending on the impression I want to make that day. So, you shouldn't go by my appearance. It's purposefully deceiving.


----------



## Aryn2 (Jul 25, 2013)

Tiasie said:


> I've taken a lot of tests today, and I've gotten ISTJ as my type.



My favorite test is


John's Personality Test


----------



## ENTrePreneur (Aug 7, 2013)

Tiasie said:


> I dress according to the kinds of people I want to attract. I dress in order to make the impression that I want to make, not because I dress a certain way just because I like the style. I like many different fashion styles, but my appearance changes depending on the impression I want to make that day. So, you shouldn't go by my appearance. It's purposefully deceiving.


The scary thing is, that sounds surprisingly similar to something an ENTP would say..... Especially, like...all of it. Seriously, go to the ENTP Fashion page and that's pretty much all you see, over and over again...


----------



## Tiasie (Sep 4, 2011)

ENTrePeneur said:


> The scary thing is, that sounds surprisingly similar to something an ENTP would say..... Especially, like...all of it. Seriously, go to the ENTP Fashion page and that's pretty much all you see, over and over again...


Okay, I will check it out. Thank you.


----------



## ElectricHead (Jun 3, 2011)

Tiasie said:


> I dress according to the kinds of people I want to attract. I dress in order to make the impression that I want to make, not because I dress a certain way just because I like the style. I like many different fashion styles, but my appearance changes depending on the impression I want to make that day. So, you shouldn't go by my appearance. It's purposefully deceiving.


I was talking about your face. Though sexually intense, your eyes have a perceiver softness to them with an intelligent thinkerly touch, and your smile looks Fe. In your paragraph about memories, you were focused more on the bigger picture of what happened, but some detail stood out as well (the mustard and stuff). So I was thinking Si but not too strong. So I asserted NeTiFeSi, which is ENTP.

BUT... like I mentioned, it was just a quick throw-in, mainly to save my spot so I can easily find this post later if it ended up with 7700 pages attached. I could have just thanked it, I know, but that wouldn't make much sense just to thank your post without trying to help or anything. Like, "Thanks for asking! Bye!". 
I'll try harder later for sure.


----------



## ENTrePreneur (Aug 7, 2013)

rejectedreality said:


> I was talking about your face. Though sexually intense, your eyes have a perceiver softness to them with an intelligent thinkerly touch, and your smile looks Fe. In your paragraph about memories, you were focused more on the bigger picture of what happened, but some detail stood out as well (the mustard and stuff). So I was thinking Si but not too strong. So I asserted NeTiFeSi, which is ENTP.
> 
> BUT... like I mentioned, it was just a quick throw-in, mainly to save my spot so I can easily find this post later if it ended up with 7700 pages attached. I could have just thanked it, I know, but that wouldn't make much sense just to thank your post without trying to help or anything. Like, "Thanks for asking! Bye!".
> I'll try harder later for sure.


I understand now..that's a good idea..mind if I adopt it? But yeah...probably not ENTP..if so..not avery strong one. It's possible she's a very well rounded mixture of all of them


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

This thread has really just been flooded with stereotypes, flawed logic and bad suggestions.
"All X are like this", no, MBTI supports no such claim.
"You look like an X", no, VI (Visual Identification) has been proven to be nothing more than a guessing game.
"That's something an X would say", choice of words have nothing to do with your type.

"omg, you should totally do a test because they are 100% accurate and that's why this forum exists - so we can tell you to do something you've already done and given up on and thus decided to ask real people for help instead". I mean, what of that makes any logical sense? On top of that, tests suck hard. If you think you are an ESTP one day, most tests will tell you that you are one. The second day you might think you are an INTJ and the majority of tests will tell you that you are one. It's called bias.

also...


> probably not ENTP..if so..not a very strong one. It's possible she's a very well rounded mixture of all of them


No, and that statement doesn't make any logical sense to anyone who truly understands MBTI.

But really, @Tiasie, do some research into MBTI instead.
My MBTI Personality Type - Understanding MBTI Type Dynamics
Psychological Types - Wikisocion
Really Me


----------



## Tiasie (Sep 4, 2011)

Acerbusvenator said:


> This thread has really just been flooded with stereotypes, flawed logic and bad suggestions.
> "All X are like this", no, MBTI supports no such claim.
> "You look like an X", no, VI (Visual Identification) has been proven to be nothing more than a guessing game.
> "That's something an X would say", choice of words have nothing to do with your type.
> ...


I understand your point. Thank you for the links. I've been doing my own research as well. I will look through the links you've suggested.


----------



## holysouljellyroll (May 9, 2013)

Tiasie said:


> Can I first just say that I have a real problem with the MBTI test? Yes, I think so. I don't know if this will help you in aiding me in my quest for knowledge, but when I was taking the test, I often thought to myself, "In what kind of situation are you referring to?". It's as if they provide you the question without the proper situational context to answer said question.


This is probably because of Sensing.







Tiasie said:


> For one, the question, now I'm paraphrasing here, but it was something along the lines of, "Do you see only the details or the big picture?" My problem with this was, I see the details, evaluate them, and then add them to the grand, big picture. I then see if by implementing these details I will obtain my goal in the big picture, and if not, I tweak and rework my method (unless I have to throw it out completely) until I am certain I can better serve the big picture and/or achieve my goal.


This sounds like Si working with Ne.





Tiasie said:


> I yearn for superiority. I yearn to be the best in my field


I don't think this has a lot to do with MBTI, but it might mean you're a type 3 in Enneagram.



Tiasie said:


> The area I speak of is the area of people. My personal relationships with others, who they are, but more so, their underlying intentions. You see, I observe others; their key phrases and behavioral patterns in order to organize and classify these little boxes, which when built upon each other, create a literal pyramid. When the pyramid is to the second or third row, I can then, usually, accurately formulate their past and certain aspects of their future. It is a tried and true method that I have developed over the years.


This sounds like Ti working with Fe.




Tiasie said:


> I felt that I was at my finest when I was a young teenager, deep in contemplation and introspection. At the time, I was not aware that what I was doing was an actual psychological technique and/or area of study. Nevertheless, that was when I felt my best; when I could move beyond my carefully, and unconsciously, devised reasons for action, and into the harsher reality of self-discovery. It has been my experience that if human beings were to reflect upon themselves and their actions, they would find that they were not as kind or selfless as they like to believe. That many people, are in fact, simply self-centered, selfish creatures who mask their actions with pretty ideas of morality and kindness. Not that truly selfless people, or selfless acts of true kindness do not exist, just that they are much rarer than the average person would like to believe.


If I'm correct in calling you a type three, this could mean you have a 4 wing.






Tiasie said:


> A woman, who I believe to be more outwardly beautiful than I am, makes me feel inferior.


That's because of patriarchy, not your type. 




Tiasie said:


> Someone who has accomplished more in their life, but are the same age as I am, make me feel inferior.


Sounds type 3.






Tiasie said:


> I base my decisions on what the past has taught me to be true


That's Si.



Tiasie said:


> I use logical analysis about my situation and/or problem in order to come to the best solution. Then I think about how this solution will affect my loved ones, and if there is any way I can spare someone's feelings. If I must hurt someone with my decision, I think of who is stronger, more capable of taking the blow, and shield the weaker person from harm. Granted, that may delay me a bit in my plans, but I choose to take the route which will best serve everyone's needs.


Sounds like a T type probably with F as tertiary.






Tiasie said:


> When working on a project I get started on it early, and try to work on it daily until it is finished. I also hate to be interrupted. This drives me crazy. When in a group, I am an organizer of people and tasks. I hold everyone and our finished product at a high level of perfection, unless I am let down by someone or something, and the product cannot reach my standards. Then, I re-evaulate and do the best I can to make sure it is still acceptable to others. However, it will never be acceptable to me.


That sounds like judging.




Tiasie said:


> I had a croissant sandwich with ham, cheese, and this special mustard.


Si, memory of sensory details.





Tiasie said:


> When I want to learn something new then I memorize.


Cause of your Si. 






Tiasie said:


> Pretty organized, I have folders for most of the apps on my IPhone. My room is neat and tidy. I have some paperwork that needs to be sorted through, but they're all in their own, appropriate folder. My shoes are organized, according to what I wear most frequently, and a wild card- that one is just for fun. I have towels in there that I need to put in the laundry hamper, but I think that's about it. Besides the bed needing to be made. My books are arranged by size and type on my bookshelf. All my odd little items are in their compartments. About six necklaces are laid out on the shelving... everything is pretty neat and tidy.


Organization can be a sign of judging, but it really isn't an indicator. That's why I don't care for this question being used as a type indicator. Judging is about mental organization, not really material organization. ENFPs can be really organized a lot of the time and my ISFP sister is also very organized. My INTJ lover isn't particularly organized.






Tiasie said:


> I look for information that supports it, however, if the principles are wrong then I assume the ideas to be inaccurate and/or wrong. Always though, the first thing I do is see if there is evidence supporting it. Every new idea must pass both tests.


Ti would be more likely to pick the idea apart and would probably look for supportive info, trying to see if it fits into their internal logical framework, whereas Te would look at the underlying principles, studying the idea itself as it's put before them. I'm thinking Ti again since I'm assuming you'd be concluding that the principles are false using Ti's method of supportive info and matching it to your logical framework, not Te's method of externally analyzing the logic of the idea as it's presented, right?




Tiasie said:


> I find harmony in both. Firstly, there must be harmony with oneself, then you seek to create harmony within the group or between two people. Yourself and the other person, that is. However, there must be harmony in both areas for one to be truly satisfied.


Well, can you tell me a little about the morality you believe in? Do you think there are logical explanations for why things are right and wrong? Do you think morality is just a social contract? Do you think it's something individual? Or whatever, what do you think? This question is trying to see if you use Fe or Fi.






Tiasie said:


> A little thought is given to even the most rapid of responses. Granted, enough thought might not be given to all responses, nevertheless, some is given to all.


Judging.




Tiasie said:


> I look before jumping.


Judging. 








Tiasie said:


> Its very hard to make me dislike you. Very hard. I know people who have stolen from me, and I still LIKE them as a person. I just know to keep a sharp eye on them and not leave anything lying around. I know people who lie to me and I still LIKE them, I just choose to take everything they say with a grain of salt, and also, search out others who know them to confirm information.


Shows a preference for T because you're choosing to look at facts instead of making value judgments.






Tiasie said:


> Myself. Honestly. Also, I like learning about them. I like people to tell me about their pasts, and just to generally, open up with me about how they're feeling and whatnot. I enjoy getting to know others, and I seek to understand them to the best of my abilities. To understand and to be understood if of the utmost importance.


That's Fe.




So I'm thinking ISFJ based on your cognitive functions, but I think your Ti is developed more than your Fe. I didn't really notice much about whether you're extroverted or introverted so you may be ESFJ too. Does interaction with others tire you out after a while, or does it give you more energy?
I think your cognitive functions look like this:
Si
Ti
Fe
Ne
while ISFJ's cognitive functions normally look like this:
Si
Fe
Ti
Ne
So you prefer thinking over feeling which means you are a thinking type but you don't have XSTJ's cognitive functions, so I'd say it's up to you whether you type yourself as XSFJ or XSTJ. My cognitive functions are more like ENFP even though I'm really introverted.


----------



## Tiasie (Sep 4, 2011)

holysouljellyroll said:


> This is probably because of Sensing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're right about me using Ti over Te. Thanks for explaining that. 

Well, can you tell me a little about the morality you believe in? Do you think there are logical explanations for why things are right and wrong? Do you think morality is just a social contract? Do you think it's something individual? Or whatever, what do you think? This question is trying to see if you use Fe or Fi-

I take it on an individual basis. Most of the time, things are very cut and dry, and there are logical explanations for why certain things are wrong or right. Concerning my friends and family, I am always honest, supportive, and caring. However, if I'm given reason to be suspicious of someone, then I will test them to see what kind of person they are. Typically this is with people I've just met; people I need to analyze in order to see if I can trust them.

Being around my friends gives me more energy, and I never really get tired of them, but being around strangers exhausts me after awhile.


----------



## holysouljellyroll (May 9, 2013)

Tiasie said:


> You're right about me using Ti over Te. Thanks for explaining that.
> 
> Well, can you tell me a little about the morality you believe in? Do you think there are logical explanations for why things are right and wrong? Do you think morality is just a social contract? Do you think it's something individual? Or whatever, what do you think? This question is trying to see if you use Fe or Fi-
> 
> ...


Yep, I'm quite sure you're using Fe. I'm not sure about whether you're introverted or extroverted. When you're alone after spending time with other people, do you tend to be really reflective and even get a feeling kind of like you're still interacting, or are you pretty much on to other things?


----------



## Tiasie (Sep 4, 2011)

holysouljellyroll said:


> Yep, I'm quite sure you're using Fe. I'm not sure about whether you're introverted or extroverted. When you're alone after spending time with other people, do you tend to be really reflective and even get a feeling kind of like you're still interacting, or are you pretty much on to other things?


Unless something has happened that has unnerved me, then I'm pretty much on to other things. So, I guess most of the time I'm on to other things.


----------



## Tiasie (Sep 4, 2011)

I received a score of an Intj on both the tests you left for me. Perhaps we should explore some more questions pertaining to sensing and intuition? I seem to be between an Intj and an Istj. I took another test earlier that marked me as a I-TJ because I scored a 50 percent on both intuitive and sensing functions.


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

ENTrePeneur said:


> Your flaw is that you assume that everyone is born with perfect trait preference and all INTJs would use Ti as common as possible, Ne when Ti is absent, and so on and so forth. However, there are people born with preferences that do not exactly match their Meyers Briggs Type, and there are those who only slightly prefer Ti over Ne. With that now established, I shall now proceed to restate what I have been attempting (and obviously failing) to you all along. If there are INTJs who very strongly prefer Ti over Ne, and then INTJs who only weakly prefer Ti over Ne, is it not possible, even probable, that there would be an INTJ who's preference of Ti over Ne over any other function and so on and so forth, were so weak they were almost, if not completely unrecognizable, resulting in a very well-rounded type? Maybe even a type who preferred no trait over the other? Do you think that possible? If so, then I have just won the argument.


Actually, I assume that everyone is born with undifferentiated functions that are then differentiated as Jung states.
I assume you also mean either INTPs or Ni and Te. However, either you prefer a function over the other or you don't, there's no scale.

Also, let's make this clear. This is an MBTI forum and according to MBTI you can't be outside their categories. This has to do with context. Anything that is outside MBTI is your own theory and I doubt the OP wanted to be typed in that system.
Personally I will state that it does not make sense that the INTJ functions are NiTeFiSe and not NiTiFeSe, but the MBTI system seems to be fully accurate and thus my question is irrelevant.


----------



## ENTrePreneur (Aug 7, 2013)

Acerbusvenator said:


> Actually, I assume that everyone is born with undifferentiated functions that are then differentiated as Jung states.
> I assume you also mean either INTPs or Ni and Te. However, either you prefer a function over the other or you don't, there's no scale.
> 
> Also, let's make this clear. This is an MBTI forum and according to MBTI you can't be outside their categories. This has to do with context. Anything that is outside MBTI is your own theory and I doubt the OP wanted to be typed in that system.
> Personally I will state that it does not make sense that the INTJ functions are NiTeFiSe and not NiTiFeSe, but the MBTI system seems to be fully accurate and thus my question is irrelevant.


What I am saying is not OUTSIDE the system. It is INSIDE it. Again, a human who prefers no cognitive skill over another is not specifically one type, but a conglomeration of many. It does indeed happen. Not to perfection, in most cases, but there are indeed people who barely prefer one function over another to the point where it is indifferentiable which function they do prefer, even to themselves. Simply not addressing this fact does not do you any good. Also, I highly doubt you are an INTJ, if you say that one either prefers one skill over another, there is no scale. Black and white is an S thing, not an N. There is, by the way, a definite scale. Otherwise, people, when taking the test, would all score 100% one way or 100% another.

And when you say that everyone is born with indifferentiable functions, you perfectly and exactly contradict what you said earlier, when you said that one can train themselves to use all skills equally, but they will always prefer one skill over another. If preference is developed, then why can it not be changed?


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

ENTrePeneur said:


> What I am saying is not OUTSIDE the system. It is INSIDE it. Again, a human who prefers no cognitive skill over another is not specifically one type, but a conglomeration of many. It does indeed happen. Not to perfection, in most cases, but there are indeed people who barely prefer one function over another to the point where it is indifferentiable which function they do prefer, even to themselves. Simply not addressing this fact does not do you any good. Also, I highly doubt you are an INTJ, if you say that one either prefers one skill over another, there is no scale. Black and white is an S thing, not an N. There is, by the way, a definite scale. Otherwise, people, when taking the test, would all score 100% one way or 100% another.
> 
> And when you say that everyone is born with indifferentiable functions, you perfectly and exactly contradict what you said earlier, when you said that one can train themselves to use all skills equally, but they will always prefer one skill over another. If preference is developed, then why can it not be changed?


What you are saying is indeed outside the system.
MBTI does not support the claim you make.
You clearly don't understand the cognitive functions or the dichotomies as proven by your description of sensation.
The tests show consistency, it's not a scale of preference.

I did not contradict myself. Jung said that for example Intuition could be undifferentiated (neither Ni or Ne) but that it differentiates as you get older. I was explaining that if an INTJ tries to use Se and Fi more, the person could theoretically become more well-rounded as their weakest functions might mature faster, this does not change the actual preference.
I never said you could train yourself to use all functions equally.
You are born with a preference, it just needs to be differentiated.


----------



## ENTrePreneur (Aug 7, 2013)

Acerbusvenator said:


> What you are saying is indeed outside the system.
> MBTI does not support the claim you make.
> You clearly don't understand the cognitive functions or the dichotomies as proven by your description of sensation.
> The tests show consistency, it's not a scale of preference.
> ...


Here, I'll keep it down to one simple question for you, since you appear to avoid answering the questions that prove you wrong when I ask more than one question.

If there is no scale, why then do not all ENTPs score 100% E, 100% N, 100% T, and 100% P on every test?


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

ENTrePeneur said:


> Here, I'll keep it down to one simple question for you, since you appear to avoid answering the questions that prove you wrong when I ask more than one question.
> 
> If there is no scale, why then do not all ENTPs score 100% E, 100% N, 100% T, and 100% P on every test?


Actually, I answered this a few times.


> The tests show consistency, it's not a scale of preference.


100% on for example E in a test means that all your answers were consistent with E according to the test, not that you are 100% E.


----------



## ENTrePreneur (Aug 7, 2013)

Acerbusvenator said:


> 100% on for example E in a test means that all your answers were consistent with E according to the test...


Right. And so if a person, in some situations, shows inconsistency and chooses a cognitive function that is not the one that fits his type for that situation, but only in that situation, does said person not prefer the chosen function in this situation over the one his type would typically use?


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

ENTrePeneur said:


> Right. And so if a person, in some situations, shows inconsistency and chooses a cognitive function that is not the one that fits his type for that situation, but only in that situation, does said person not prefer the chosen function in this situation over the one his type would typically use?


Just because you temporarily use an umpreferred function doesn't mean that it is suddenly preferred.


----------



## ENTrePreneur (Aug 7, 2013)

Acerbusvenator said:


> Just because you temporarily use an umpreferred function doesn't mean that it is suddenly preferred.


Good, we're on the right track. This function is not suddenly preferred. It's only preferred in this situation under these circumstances. However, because said person did not choose their type's preferred function in this scenario, they did not choose it 100% of the time, am I wrong?


----------



## bearotter (Aug 10, 2012)

OK, my takes on all this stuff floating about

- if an ENTP is defined by Ne-dominance and thinking auxiliary, as opposed to by the dichotomies, then I'd doubt an ENTP would straddle the Se/Ne line ever, because then Ne-dominance is kind of a meaningless claim to even make

- preference is a lot more ambiguous concept to actually come to terms with in real human beings than is sometimes acknowledged when typing....at the very least since the functions are all so different, it's unlikely someone's relation to a function will be similar much to the relation to another --- possible but there's no reason to suspect it would commonly happen in the sense that someone doesn't generally tend to habituate into some pattern that works for them -- the whole point is we discard what does not work for us, and take what does work (entirely possible some of this is inborn, some is probably just acclimation)...and the patterns evident in this help determine the type. Often, this dissimilarity betrays in part a general orientation of irrationality/rationality, introversion/extraversion, thinking/feeling, and these figure into the four-letter code. 

- evident to my above paragraph is that preference as per "liking" or such needn't be really clear or even much present, but preference in terms of the patterns of one's cognitive processes will tend to acquire some polarities depending on what information they want to focus on. The REASON this even occurs is the natures of the psychological functions in part do not play well with one another (some less so than others!)...so effectively to habituate into a pattern heavily involving one, it's conceptually hard to justify that suppression of another will not to some extent accompany....but that said....

- it's not easy to determine if something is someone's auxiliary or dominant or tertiary externally, if these are developed...someone with a tertiary F might appear very F-like to even a trained eye.


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

ENTrePeneur said:


> Good, we're on the right track. This function is not suddenly preferred. It's only preferred in this situation under these circumstances. However, because said person did not choose their type's preferred function in this scenario, they did not choose it 100% of the time, am I wrong?


I don't see how choice is relevant in this discussion.
Your preference is not about choice, nor is the use of a function. You will automatically try to use your preferred functions as long as possible, after that you may use the unpreferred function tho it would be more draining and you wouldn't do it as well. 


> It's only preferred in this situation under these circumstances


A situation does not mean that a function is suddenly preferred. Just that you are forced to use an unpreferred function.


----------



## ENTrePreneur (Aug 7, 2013)

Acerbusvenator said:


> I don't see how choice is relevant in this discussion.
> Your preference is not about choice, nor is the use of a function. You will automatically try to use your preferred functions as long as possible, after that you may use the unpreferred function tho it would be more draining and you wouldn't do it as well.
> 
> A situation does not mean that a function is suddenly preferred. Just that you are forced to use an unpreferred function.


Then why would a person use a different skill (from the one his type prefers) in the test, where said person has his or her choice between any of them?


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

ENTrePeneur said:


> Then why would a person use a different skill (from the one his type prefers) in the test, where said person has his or her choice between any of them?


Because tests are atupid and inaccurate.
You can for example like people but be a T, many tests don't think that is possible for some reason.


----------



## ENTrePreneur (Aug 7, 2013)

Acerbusvenator said:


> Because tests are atupid and inaccurate.
> You can for example like people but be a T, many tests don't think that is possible for some reason.


I see. You know, it is quite possible you are not a T. Did you consider that? I have been wondering the whole time we have been arguing. I suspected it from the start. You are not a worthy competitor if you believe tests to be anything more than procedures intended to establish the quality, performance, or reliability of something. This clears much up. Including the reasons you seem resistant to my hypothetical situations, reliant only upon your own past experiences and completely ignorant of any factual research or evidence that might possibly prove your theory. You have provided me with none. Here you prove me right or yourself wrong. Either you were mistyped and are not truly an INTJ, or you do not follow 100% within the lines of an INTJ, sometimes using a different function than that of your types preference in a certain situation. Either way, I cease this argument, as your argument is now invalid and any further attempts to pursue this argument with me can and will be ignored. 

'Twas a pleasure doing business with you. Goodnight, sir.


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

ENTrePeneur said:


> I see. You know, it is quite possible you are not a T. Did you consider that? I have been wondering the whole time we have been arguing. I suspected it from the start. You are not a worthy competitor if you believe tests to be anything more than procedures intended to establish the quality, performance, or reliability of something. This clears much up. Including the reasons you seem resistant to my hypothetical situations, reliant only upon your own past experiences and completely ignorant of any factual research or evidence that might possibly prove your theory. You have provided me with none. Here you prove me right or yourself wrong. Either you were mistyped and are not truly an INTJ, or you do not follow 100% within the lines of an INTJ, sometimes using a different function than that of your types preference in a certain situation. Either way, I cease this argument, as your argument is now invalid and any further attempts to pursue this argument with me can and will be ignored.
> 
> 'Twas a pleasure doing business with you. Goodnight, sir.


I am an INTJ due to my preference for NiTeFiSe and clear dominant preference of Ni. What you've seen is mainly my Te bashing your ideas.
Not agreeing with you =/= not being an N.
The reason I am not quoting sources is because I am on my phone, what is your reason? You have NEVER supplied any form of evidence for your claims.
I've been patient when dealing with your ignorance but it is starting to get too much.


----------



## Tiasie (Sep 4, 2011)

Well, if I can throw my two cents into this, both of you have presented good arguments. Though I believe both of you will disagree with me when concerning the other. However, there really is no reason to insult each other just because you disagree. Both of you are obviously very intelligent, opinionated people who have gotten caught up in the heat of debate. Which, while I understand, I would like to point out that your talents would be better served in working together towards a common goal, aka assisting me in my quest for knowledge. Which, if you could now re-direct your energies, I would be very grateful for I am now only more confused. However, a re-hashing on what you don't agree on is unnecessary. Hopefully, we can focus on what you do agree upon, and therefore, come to a more conclusive analysis. I say all of this with kindness, and with a hope that we can put our differences aside. That being said, if you no longer wish to help me due to this post then I understand. If I come off as arrogant then I do not mean to. I'm jut trying to get us back on track. Again, I thank both of you for your help regarding this issue. Both of you have been very informing. I think I just need some things broken down for me so I can understand them better. Once again, if you're still willing to help, thank you, and if not then I understand. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## ENTrePreneur (Aug 7, 2013)

Tiasie said:


> Well, if I can throw my two cents into this, both of you have presented good arguments. Though I believe both of you will disagree with me when concerning the other. However, there really is no reason to insult each other just because you disagree. Both of you are obviously very intelligent, opinionated people who have gotten caught up in the heat of debate. Which, while I understand, I would like to point out that your talents would be better served in working together towards a common goal, aka assisting me in my quest for knowledge. Which, if you could now re-direct your energies, I would be very grateful for I am now only more confused. However, a re-hashing on what you don't agree on is unnecessary. Hopefully, we can focus on what you do agree upon, and therefore, come to a more conclusive analysis. I say all of this with kindness, and with a hope that we can put our differences aside. That being said, if you no longer wish to help me due to this post then I understand. If I come off as arrogant then I do not mean to. I'm jut trying to get us back on track. Again, I thank both of you for your help regarding this issue. Both of you have been very informing. I think I just need some things broken down for me so I can understand them better. Once again, if you're still willing to help, thank you, and if not then I understand.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


Lol sorry...I guess I derail everything I post on. Reading your post I would probably put you as an NF of some sort, just because you were afraid of coming off as arrogant (that is N, right?) and because you were afraid of hurting feelings, F. Maybe an INFJ?


----------



## Tiasie (Sep 4, 2011)

Don't worry about it. I completely understand getting caught up in a debate or argument. However, I believe I am very much a T. I wasn't actually afraid of hurting your feelings for the sake of hurting your feelings, as I was in offending you and then loosing your help- which I find I might need in order to better understand things. Sorry. Anyways, could you please explain the key differences between sensing and intuition? I understand that sensing uses the five senses, but to what extent? I don't really get "gut feelings" but I do concentrate more on the future than the here and now. Thanks for your swift reply and help. I do appreciate it because I've been researching this, and this seems to be the only thing I'm having trouble fully understanding.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Tiasie (Sep 4, 2011)

But I could be wrong, I will go do some more research on my own and try to figure it out. Tomorrow. Thanks for all your help today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## ENTrePreneur (Aug 7, 2013)

Tiasie said:


> Don't worry about it. I completely understand getting caught up in a debate or argument. However, I believe I am very much a T. I wasn't actually afraid of hurting your feelings for the sake of hurting your feelings, as I was in offending you and then loosing your help- which I find I might need in order to better understand things. Sorry. Anyways, could you please explain the key differences between sensing and intuition? I understand that sensing uses the five senses, but to what extent? I don't really get "gut feelings" but I do concentrate more on the future than the here and now. Thanks for your swift reply and help. I do appreciate it because I've been researching this, and this seems to be the only thing I'm having trouble fully understanding.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


You seem far to..well..nice..to be an NT. Also, we tend to NEVER ask for anyone's help if we can avoid it. Why do you think yourself to be a strong T?


----------



## ElectricHead (Jun 3, 2011)

Tiasie said:


> But I could be wrong, I will go do some more research on my own and try to figure it out. Tomorrow. Thanks for all your help today.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


I guess let's start with Keirsey temperaments, the four letter combination individually...and please keep in mind that your "type" could change once you better understand MBTI functions... This isn't really the best way to go about it, but it is a useful start for beginners. 
You seem like a thinker for sure, and a judger...so that's xxTJ... How do you feel about whether or not you're introverted or extroverted? Do you think that your results for INTJ and ISTJ seem to fit better than ENTJ, or my assertion of ESTJ? The Personality Page has good descriptions on each type as well as individual temperaments (I think) if you need them.


----------



## TPlume (Aug 27, 2011)

@Tiasie,
I see that this place has gotten hijacked into an endless debate, lol. That comparison you made of the F and T couples seem spot on. So far, the major difference I've noticed between F and T types is they way they act in situations like debates/criticisms etc. I sorta see the T types to be more robust, like they don't mind criticisms much.. you could say something negative and they'd be exploring the reasoning behind that and stuff. We on the other hand would view that as a personal attack, at least subconsciously. 

As for the difference between N and S. I think the Ne types have a more 'high flying' minds, like they'd see something and branch off into all sorta directions. Se types imo are more direct, we'd see something as they are, more literal. Now, I do see possibilities when I come across something... I could see how something could be used and such, but they're more practical... something that you could immediately apply but I don't over-think it and get weird ideas.

I have a question for you... (I still think you're an ISTJ, I get that feeling by the way you interact and shit.... I think you use Te a lot) Say I were to visit your neatly arranged room one day and I sorta end up re arranging stuff. It's not a mess, just that things are at different locations.... how would you react to this?


----------



## ElectricHead (Jun 3, 2011)

TPlume said:


> @_Tiasie_,
> I see that this place has gotten hijacked into an endless debate, lol. That comparison you made of the F and T couples seem spot on. *So far, the major difference I've noticed between F and T types is they way they act in situations like debates/criticisms etc. I sorta see the T types to be more robust, like they don't mind criticisms much.. you could say something negative and they'd be exploring the reasoning behind that and stuff. We on the other hand would view that as a personal attack, at least subconsciously. *
> 
> As for the difference between N and S. I think the Ne types have a more 'high flying' minds, like they'd see something and branch off into all sorta directions. Se types imo are more direct, we'd see something as they are, more literal. Now, I do see possibilities when I come across something... I could see how something could be used and such, but they're more practical... something that you could immediately apply but I don't over-think it and get weird ideas.
> ...


 And a perfect example of this has even taken place in this very thread! 
I keep thinking she's a Si user also, but the way she talked about pyramids of thought and being future oriented instead of present and past oriented, well, that could very well mean Ni Te... and her answer to my King Kong question seems much more thought out and "outside of the box" than any ISTJ I've ever met. Not that ISTJs are incapable of that, which is why I take it with a grain of salt. It just seems like in talking with the million ISTJs in my life, they aren't as interested in that kind of analysis. My experiences aren't to be taken as truth though. *Why do you think ISTJ?* 
It's really hard to say, especially since her original post suggested strong Si more so than Ni, but then as she's been reading more, she MIGHT falling into the trap of liking what she hears about intuition and it could subconsciously alter her test results. That's why many sensors mistake themselves for intuitives.


----------



## TPlume (Aug 27, 2011)

rejectedreality said:


> And a perfect example of this has even taken place in this very thread!
> I keep thinking she's a Si user also, but the way she talked about pyramids of thought and being future oriented instead of present and past oriented, well, that could very well mean Ni Te... and her answer to my King Kong question seems much more thought out and "outside of the box" than any ISTJ I've ever met. Not that ISTJs are incapable of that, which is why I take it with a grain of salt. It just seems like in talking with the million ISTJs in my life, they aren't as interested in that kind of analysis. My experiences aren't to be taken as truth though. *Why do you think ISTJ?*
> It's really hard to say, especially since her original post suggested strong Si more so than Ni, but then as she's been reading more, she MIGHT falling into the trap of liking what she hears about intuition and it could subconsciously alter her test results. That's why many sensors mistake themselves for intuitives.


Well, I mainly read portions of the very first thread and the way she was responding to the remaining ones (not the answer itself). She seems to use Te for certain, I think you've already agreed with her being xxTJ, so I don't think it requires further clarification. Now, she said she's 'at her finest' when she 'was a young teenager, deep in contemplation and introspection'. So, I'm guessing she actually finds that sorta activity to be really relaxing and all that.... I know from my own experience that I only reflect on myself to the bare minimum, else I go numb (self analysis is like brain rape), while I can do it... it's not easy nor preferred. So, I think she's likely an 'I' type.

The only question that remains is if she uses Ni or Si. Again, from the first post... she says her 'preferred learning method' is 'When I want to learn something new then I memorize.' and she sounds extremely organized, she has a specific location for each item in her room. From what I've understood of Si, it sorta fits (my question to her is to further test it)

I went back to read about the Pyramids and the monkey question. I didn't fully understand them but the former sounds like she's categorizing stuff again, in very specific terms.... it could be Si, I'm not sure. As for the King Kong one, I don't understand what it's supposed to indicate... could you explain it in brief?

Finally, the most important thing I have to say is how we aren't really our types. We can adapt, so we can appear as another type at times... it's just that by nature we have preference for one over the rest. She did say this:



> I yearn for superiority. I yearn to be the best in my field; to be the most intelligent, the most knowledgeable, and to be right in my assumptions.


so, this could be quite true



> then as she's been reading more, she MIGHT falling into the trap of liking what she hears about intuition and it could subconsciously alter her test results. That's why many sensors mistake themselves for intuitives.


I thought I was an Ne user for a long time, till a real-time chat with an Ne user sorta made me realize I'm not :/


----------



## Tiasie (Sep 4, 2011)

TPlume, if you rearranged my stuff then I would be very upset because I would have no idea where anything is. I wouldn't even understand your need for it, and I would kind of take it a personal assault on my privacy and a violation of my trust.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## ElectricHead (Jun 3, 2011)

TPlume said:


> I went back to read about the Pyramids and the monkey question. I didn't fully understand them but the former sounds like she's categorizing stuff again, in very specific terms.... it could be Si, I'm not sure. As for the King Kong one, I don't understand what it's supposed to indicate... could you explain it in brief?


The ape question wasn't some thing that would directly indicate type,obviously, but I was hoping that her answer, when added with all of the other information we have so far, would help indicate some kind of direction between intuition thinking and sensing thinking. Like I said though, it was just some hopeful experiment that from my experiences, has been somewhat reliable, but isn't to be taken as truth. All it did was leave me more confused, but at least she got to answer some more questions and maybe someone else could help her determine her type better than I. I haven't given up yet obviously, as I really hope she can figure it out somehow. Really, the point of most of the questions were really just to gather more general information, even in her writing style. A lot of those questions were aimed at trying to figure out if either introverted or extroverted as well as S or N. Plus I was having fun. 
I don't believe that introspection is always an introvert thing because other types of very capable of being that way, especially extroverted intuitive types. ENTJ wasn't something that I was ready to rule out at the time,and really, I still am not. I'm hoping she can tell whether she is certain she's introverted or extroverted. 
But still, I'm with you, ISTJ is a good assertion, and if not, maybe ESTJ. Like you, I think Te seems likely, and I'm gravitating toward her using Si. 
The other possible types are are INTJ and ENTJ, though I don't one of those are it, I'm still not certain enough to say she's not one of those types. It all depends on whether she uses Si or Ni, and whether she's I or E, and I just am not experienced enough to ask the right questions I guess. But I'm trying to learn. 

So thank you, @_Tiasie_ for presenting such a challenging "type me" post.


----------



## TPlume (Aug 27, 2011)

Tiasie said:


> TPlume, if you rearranged my stuff then I would be very upset because I would have no idea where anything is. I wouldn't even understand your need for it, and I would kind of take it a personal assault on my privacy and a violation of my trust.


ooookay..:shocked: I had a feeling you would be, which is why I asked.. just to be sure. This.. I think clearly points towards Si, afaik Si users have that preference for having stuff in very specific places, kinda like static memory. Your answer to this and the way you learn (the preferred method) tells me that you could be Si dominant.

edit1: (have a look at this http://www.sociotype.com/socionics/types/SLI-ISTp/ .. the terminology is slightly different in socionics, a little confusing... I know)

So, back to ISTJ again, lol... I vote for that. 
@_rejectedreality_,
Introspection isn't always an introvert thing, I agree. I think I've mentioned it before, any type is capable of anything, it all depends on your will to do something, YET you would have a natural inclination to something over the other, your preference... that's what indicates your type.


----------



## Tiasie (Sep 4, 2011)

Okay guys, thanks so much for the help. I would say I'm extroverted because, while I immensely enjoy my alone time, after a couple days I will seek people out. Sometimes it doesn't even have to be people I know. I'll go to the mall and talk to customer service representatives for like half an hour. I'm shy at first, but I open up quickly and make friends fast. I have a small circle of friends, but I value my time with them and will put off sleep in order to spend more time with them. Also, I like to come up with proven theories on my own, but eventually I have to have someone validate or see the logic in my theory for me to be completely sure of it. So, with my limited knowledge, I would say E. As a teenager though, I was defiantly an I, and I think that's what you're picking up on. I could be wrong though. Um, I would say I use sensing because my thought process is very brick by brick, layer by layer- until enough data is assessed that I can form an opinion confidently. Instead of intuitives, who to me, are like, all over the place, coming up with ideas and possibilities that they don't have enough information to back. They just feel a certain way about it so they instinctively know- it's only later that they add the details in that prove their theory. As a teenager though, I was typed as an N. So, I'm not sure.


----------



## Tiasie (Sep 4, 2011)

Tiasie said:


> Okay guys, thanks so much for the help. I would say I'm extroverted because, while I immensely enjoy my alone time, after a couple days I will seek people out. Sometimes it doesn't even have to be people I know. I'll go to the mall and talk to customer service representatives for like half an hour. I'm shy at first, but I open up quickly and make friends fast. I have a small circle of friends, but I value my time with them and will put off sleep in order to spend more time with them. Also, I like to come up with proven theories on my own, but eventually I have to have someone validate or see the logic in my theory for me to be completely sure of it. So, with my limited knowledge, I would say E. As a teenager though, I was defiantly an I, and I think that's what you're picking up on. I could be wrong though. Um, I would say I use sensing because my thought process is very brick by brick, layer by layer- until enough data is assessed that I can form an opinion confidently. Instead of intuitives, who to me, are like, all over the place, coming up with ideas and possibilities that they don't have enough information to back. They just feel a certain way about it so they instinctively know- it's only later that they add the details in that prove their theory. As a teenager though, I was typed as an N. So, I'm not sure.


But also I'm like a seething pterodactyl whenever I'm alone, and I'm doing something and then someone interrupts me. I pitch an angry glare and cold comment about how they need to get out and leave me alone. Which is very I. You know I just wrote an over 1,200 word essay on my type, and while I find my argument convincing enough for the teacher... I'm still doubting that I'm right haha! I typed myself as Estj, but I'm still not sure.


----------



## Tiasie (Sep 4, 2011)

rejectedreality said:


> The ape question wasn't some thing that would directly indicate type,obviously, but I was hoping that her answer, when added with all of the other information we have so far, would help indicate some kind of direction between intuition thinking and sensing thinking. Like I said though, it was just some hopeful experiment that from my experiences, has been somewhat reliable, but isn't to be taken as truth. All it did was leave me more confused, but at least she got to answer some more questions and maybe someone else could help her determine her type better than I. I haven't given up yet obviously, as I really hope she can figure it out somehow. Really, the point of most of the questions were really just to gather more general information, even in her writing style. A lot of those questions were aimed at trying to figure out if either introverted or extroverted as well as S or N. Plus I was having fun.
> I don't believe that introspection is always an introvert thing because other types of very capable of being that way, especially extroverted intuitive types. ENTJ wasn't something that I was ready to rule out at the time,and really, I still am not. I'm hoping she can tell whether she is certain she's introverted or extroverted.
> But still, I'm with you, ISTJ is a good assertion, and if not, maybe ESTJ. Like you, I think Te seems likely, and I'm gravitating toward her using Si.
> The other possible types are are INTJ and ENTJ, though I don't one of those are it, I'm still not certain enough to say she's not one of those types. It all depends on whether she uses Si or Ni, and whether she's I or E, and I just am not experienced enough to ask the right questions I guess. But I'm trying to learn.
> ...


Nah, thanks for your help! I always knew I was a very complicated person. This is just more proof haha!


----------



## Tiasie (Sep 4, 2011)

rejectedreality said:


> The ape question wasn't some thing that would directly indicate type,obviously, but I was hoping that her answer, when added with all of the other information we have so far, would help indicate some kind of direction between intuition thinking and sensing thinking. Like I said though, it was just some hopeful experiment that from my experiences, has been somewhat reliable, but isn't to be taken as truth. All it did was leave me more confused, but at least she got to answer some more questions and maybe someone else could help her determine her type better than I. I haven't given up yet obviously, as I really hope she can figure it out somehow. Really, the point of most of the questions were really just to gather more general information, even in her writing style. A lot of those questions were aimed at trying to figure out if either introverted or extroverted as well as S or N. Plus I was having fun.
> I don't believe that introspection is always an introvert thing because other types of very capable of being that way, especially extroverted intuitive types. ENTJ wasn't something that I was ready to rule out at the time,and really, I still am not. I'm hoping she can tell whether she is certain she's introverted or extroverted.
> But still, I'm with you, ISTJ is a good assertion, and if not, maybe ESTJ. Like you, I think Te seems likely, and I'm gravitating toward her using Si.
> The other possible types are are INTJ and ENTJ, though I don't one of those are it, I'm still not certain enough to say she's not one of those types. It all depends on whether she uses Si or Ni, and whether she's I or E, and I just am not experienced enough to ask the right questions I guess. But I'm trying to learn.
> ...





ENTrePeneur said:


> You seem far to..well..nice..to be an NT. Also, we tend to NEVER ask for anyone's help if we can avoid it. Why do you think yourself to be a strong T?


Because I enjoy being strategic and planning things out. When observing others, I build theories about them based on their behavioral patterns and look for the consistencies and inconsistencies in them (aka the person and their repetitive actions, repeated phrases, and such). I build one fact upon another fact until I have enough examples of evidence to prove my theory. Then I'm off to the next thing I find interesting about them. I'm not sure how I think outside of that though. I don't get gut feelings, but sometimes I know what someone's going to say before they say it or, say you're playing rock, paper, scissors, I can almost instinctually know what move your going to make, not every time- but on occasion, and then I keep playing to see if it's a pattern for you or a random choice. Just for the fun of it. But all my theories about people come from straight observation and the break down of their actions into motives, feelings, ect. It's very brick by brick and systematic. I think of all the possibilities but they have to be connected and they have to be proven. Otherwise it's just wild speculation, which at first I like, but everything has to be proven as fact or fiction. While trying to prove it, I look for anything that might contradict it, and if a behavior that's out of the ordinary or something pops up for that then I just see which one wins out. And then by association, what the other means. Wait wait- that deals with S vs N. 

I think that I'm thinking oriented because, well, I'm rude. I mean, I'm very nice and polite, but once you really get to know me I can be cold and insensitive. I don't understand why other people get so emotional when I hurt their feelings or how I hurt their feelings sometimes. My father and mother are Fs, I'm pretty sure. My mom is such a caretaker and gets these gut feelings about things. She doesn't even understand how I don't experience them. My dad just instinctually knows what's wrong with someone and how to fix them. Get him around someone for five seconds and he puts them where they need to be in order to do their best. He could sell ice to a man who lives in Alaska. I'm not exaggerating. It's ridiculous. I'm not like that. I don't just know what you need because I feel it or have some sixth sense. No, I see it. How you interact with me shows me. I break your actions, reactions, vocal inflections, amount of eye contact, and the key phrases you used apart and look for patterns and inconsistencies in your behavior. I figure people out logically, not in an emotional or sixth sense kind of way. It's saved my life a couple times. Or rather, God has used my way of thinking to show me things about people and save my life. Anyways, I just want to figure out what makes me capable of this. How can I do what I do? What makes that possible?

And I'm not saying that I'm dead-on or completely accurate all the time, but it's enough to where people don't really take me by surprise anymore. I know before things end, how they're going to end and around when, and I'm pretty good at sizing people up. 

Again, I'm not trying to come off as arrogant, I've evaluated myself as an Estj, but I don't know if that's accurate. Which is why I still need people's help. To trade information and bounce ideas off of. I just came to the conclusion that I can't do it all by myself because even if you're the most objective, analytical person in the world, you're still not going to be completely and totally accurate about who you are if you don't take in feedback from someone else.


----------



## Tiasie (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks for this. I've read these. They're very descriptive.


----------



## ElectricHead (Jun 3, 2011)

Tiasie said:


> Thanks for this. I've read these. They're very descriptive.


Sometimes it's just hard to say. The more you write, the more confident I feel that some of us saying xSTJ are right, especially now that you are coming to your own conclusion. Some posts seem Si Te and others seem Te Si, so at least we've narrowed it down for the most part! You're like Johnny Cash, you walk the line I guess. 
At this point I would have to actually talk to you face to face, or at least see you talking to someone else. I seriously doubt this would happen.
Maybe answer some test questions on camera in a youtube video? 
Maybe ask you're friends if they consider you introverted or extroverted? Even people who have never heard of MBTI usually still know what introversion and extroversion is. 
Good Luck! 
The first step to understanding others is to understand yourself.


----------



## Tiasie (Sep 4, 2011)

rejectedreality said:


> Sometimes it's just hard to say. The more you write, the more confident I feel that some of us saying xSTJ are right, especially now that you are coming to your own conclusion. Some posts seem Si Te and others seem Te Si, so at least we've narrowed it down for the most part! You're like Johnny Cash, you walk the line I guess.
> At this point I would have to actually talk to you face to face, or at least see you talking to someone else. I seriously doubt this would happen.
> Maybe answer some test questions on camera in a youtube video?
> Maybe ask you're friends if they consider you introverted or extroverted? Even people who have never heard of MBTI usually still know what introversion and extroversion is.
> ...


Yeah, it would make sense if I walked the line on some things. I also feel like I'm going through a period of change in my personality right now. I'm figuring out more things about myself, and what I need in order to be the most productive. So, I guess I will out this on the back burner for now, until I feel that I know myself better. It was just kind of a strange experience. I've always been able to adequately type myself before, but as people grow, things change. So, I guess I will have to wait and see. Thanks for all your help. I really appreciate it.


----------



## g_w (Apr 16, 2013)

ENTrePeneur said:


> You're flaw is that you assume that everyone is born with perfect trait preference and all INTJs would use Ti as common as possible, Ne when Ti is absent, and so on and so forth. However, there are people born with preferences that do not exactly match their Meyers Briggs Type, and there are those who only slightly prefer Ti over Ne. With that now established, I shall now proceed to restate what I have been attempting (and obviously failing) to you all along. If there are INTJs who very strongly prefer Ti over Ne, and then INTJs who only weakly prefer Ti over Ne, is it not possible, even probable, that there would be an INTJ who's preference of Ti over Ne over any other function and so on and so forth, were so weak they were almost, if not completely unrecognizable, resulting in a very well-rounded type? Maybe even a type who preferred no trait over the other? Do you think that possible? If so, then I have just won the argument.


INTJs *LIVE* for Introverted Intuition (Ni) and combine this with external thinking (Te) to comprise the mighty INTJ laser (TM).
I think you just lost the friggin' argument due to the "type what I meant, [email protected]" key...:laughing:


----------



## g_w (Apr 16, 2013)

Tiasie said:


> Okay guys, thanks so much for the help. I would say I'm extroverted because, while I immensely enjoy my alone time, after a couple days I will seek people out. Sometimes it doesn't even have to be people I know. I'll go to the mall and talk to customer service representatives for like half an hour. I'm shy at first, but I open up quickly and make friends fast. I have a small circle of friends, but I value my time with them and will put off sleep in order to spend more time with them. Also, I like to come up with proven theories on my own, but eventually I have to have someone validate or see the logic in my theory for me to be completely sure of it. So, with my limited knowledge, I would say E. As a teenager though, I was defiantly an I, and I think that's what you're picking up on. I could be wrong though. Um, I would say I use sensing because my thought process is very brick by brick, layer by layer- until enough data is assessed that I can form an opinion confidently. Instead of intuitives, who to me, are like, all over the place, coming up with ideas and possibilities that they don't have enough information to back. They just feel a certain way about it so they instinctively know- it's only later that they add the details in that prove their theory. As a teenager though, I was typed as an N. So, I'm not sure.


Here's a couple of questions.

If you had your choice (first instinct, gut reaction) would you rather
a) curl up with a good book
b) go meet new people

alternative-type phrasing:

Do you find you need to recharge after
a) studying intensely
b) mingling in a crowd

Another question:

If you are given a couple of sparse facts about a situation, and a bit later, a new fact, are you more likely to
a) try to "connect the dots" and come up with the best explanation which includes all those facts
b) use the facts as a springboard to imagine all kinds of new possibilities

Another question:
Would you rather 
a) be right
b) get along


----------



## Tiasie (Sep 4, 2011)

g_w said:


> Here's a couple of questions.
> 
> If you had your choice (first instinct, gut reaction) would you rather
> a) curl up with a good book
> ...


It depends, if I'm reading a good book, then I would prefer to read, but most of the time I would prefer to go meet new people.

I need to take a break after studying for too long.

I connect the dots, but I use the information connected to make informed guesses or to hypothesize about the past and future as well. 

Thanks for your help. I'm sorry it took me so long to respond. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Tiasie (Sep 4, 2011)

g_w said:


> Here's a couple of questions.
> 
> If you had your choice (first instinct, gut reaction) would you rather
> a) curl up with a good book
> ...


Also, I would rather be right than get along. I have started many arguments over whether or not I'm right, trying to prove I'm right, and not giving up even when in heated arguments. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Tiasie (Sep 4, 2011)

Okay, I've been doing a lot of research again, and I've found that what I've been using to assess people, I think, is extraverted intuition. Also, as I was when I was a teenager greatly resembles an ENTP. How they think, and mimic Fe that is. I also start a lot of projects and don't finish them. I hate having my creativity being restricted by rules and guidelines. I rebel against authority, and I like to do things my own way. Really, just for the sake of being able to do it my own way, and if I can't then I become angry. Also, it's easy for me to express my emotions. I make friends quickly, and I know how to charm others with ease. I learn by debating an issue with others. If I don't understand then I will debate, and looking at each point with an opposing view helps me understand things. So, yeah. Let me know what you think.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

My 2 cents is an INFJ.
Don't bother justifying it with all the conflicting views floating around.
Too much in a hurry to have a debate over it.

Edit:
Might be ENTP too.
Fe/Ti axis is there though.


----------

